# Slammed Supercharged Black Range Rover Sport Offset Detailing Essex



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

​
A supercharged Range Rover Sport with real road presence in for a detail. Multi stage machine polish to remove as many defects as possible and Kamikaze Collection ISM hydrocarbon coating applied to the paintwork and trim giving excellent durability. The result a mile deep depth to the paintwork and extreme gloss.

Exterior glass coated in Gtechniq Smart Glass, engine bay dressed with Aerospace 303, wheels coated in Pyramid Wheel Armour.

Interior leather cleaned and conditioned, vacuumed throughout.

Check the reflections out on this!






























Nicely slammed!


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very impressive work &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job on lovely car really like the reflections on the 4th from last photo.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You've done a lovely job and looks great, but the actual motor - not for me


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a superb job!


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Gorgeous Engine Bay result.
I have to learn how to use 303 to get that type of finish.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

i love that


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Absolutely amazing,,where r u based,,you can do my RRS SC.

Andy.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Gorgeous Engine Bay result.
> I have to learn how to use 303 to get that type of finish.


Polished Bliss did have a how to video on their site, might be worth a hunt for it.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

shy-talk said:


> Absolutely amazing,,where r u based,,you can do my RRS SC.
> 
> Andy.


Hello Andy, I'm in Rayleigh Essex.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly, another very impressive turnaround matey.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers man!


----------

